# "Break" and "Battery" lights are on and something sounds funny



## little guy (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not sure where to start. my car is a 1998 nissan altima GLE. i was driving home and my car was runnning fine. pulled in to park at a store. left the store and out of nowhere, the break light is on along with the battery light. also it sounds almost as if there's a week idle, but the RPM's aren't any lower than normal. my head lights don't seem any dimmer than usual.

the wierd thing is this happened before, kinda... and a head lamp blew. well it happened again and the head lamp blew.

any ideas????


----------



## oljunkie (Nov 25, 2006)

alternator os shitting the bed when the voltage reg starts dieing that happens when your battery light is on that cause its not charging the brake light also comes on when this happens .


----------



## little guy (Jan 16, 2007)

that's what i was thinking. i just changed the battery not too long ago (a week). i was waiting for this to happen. damn. i've changed an alternator before on my own with my old '91 grand am. it was pretty easy. the thing is i read that i should tighten the belt to 11-15 ft. lbs. the thing is i have no way of measuring the ft. lbs. will this be a problem?


----------



## little guy (Jan 16, 2007)

well i changed it today and everything is working as it should.


----------

